# Quellmoos gegen Algen?



## vann (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
immer wieder lese ich bei Ebay und Co. das __ Quellmoos die Ultimative Waffe gegen Algen aller art ist.
Zudem sollen die sehr Sauerstoff spenderisch sein und das Wasser Reinigen.

Welche erfahrungen habt ihr so gemacht? Gibt es vllt ein anderes Kraut das viel Effektiver sein sollte als Quellmoos?

lg
Vann


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2015)

Hi Vann,

das Versprechen der Händler ist nicht haltbar.

__ Quellmoos (Fontinalis antipyretica) ist recht anspruchsvoll. Es braucht als Bewohner von Quellen/Quellregionen kaltes/kühles, nährstoffarmes, sauberes, fließendes Wasser. Warmes Wasser von 20 Grad oder mehr was im Sommer meißt normal ist und Schwebstoffe wie Schwebealgen, Lehmtrübungen ect darin verträgt es nicht lange. Es wächst auch recht langsam und bietet daher Algen keine wirkliche Konkurenz. Nur sehr sschnellwüchsige Unterwasserpflanzen a la __ Hornblatt oder __ Wasserpest sind in der Lage den Algen ordentlich Konkurenz zu machen

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Vann,
also einen Versuch ist es allemal wert.
Wie Frank geschrieben, wird __ Quellmoos als sehr anspruchsvoll beschrieben. Da hatte ich wohl Glück. Vor drei Jahren habe ich mir - als Restposten - einen Becher Quellmoos gekauft. Eher gesagt: eine undefinierbare, ziemlich braune Pflanzenmasse. Herabgesetzt und als Quellmoos (Fontinalis antipyretica) ausgezeichnet (laut Etikett auf dem Becher).
Ich habe den Becherinhalt durch vier geteilt und an verschieden tiefe Stellen meines Teiches geworfen. Dann ward erst einmal nichts mehr davon gesehen. Im nächsten Jahr entdeckte ich dann, dass ein Pflanzenbüschel auf ungef. 40cm Tiefe noch vorhanden war und auch wuchs. (Gut erkennbar an den hellgrünen Triebspitzen).
Jetzt habe ich schon eine ~ 1m² große geschlossene Moosdecke auf dem Teichgrund und ich hoffe, dass sie sich noch weiter verbreitet, denn diese Pflanze bietet vielen Tieren gute Versteckmöglichkeiten.
Was ich allerdings nicht bestätigen kann ist, dass dort keine Algen wachsen. Wenn Algenzeit ist, verschwindet der Moosgrund unter Algen - so ist es eben. Die Algen schaden der Pflanze aber nicht...sie wächst munter weiter.
petra


----------



## vann (12. Apr. 2015)

Ich versuch es, 
ich hab mir ein kleinen ableger durch eine Unterwasserpflanze mit reingeschleppt und die ist innerhalb von 2 Wochen auf die 3 fache Größe gewachsen.
Ich spühle jeden tag die Schmieralgen unter fließendes Wasser ab.
Zudem befindet sich das __ Quellmoos im Pflanzenbereich in dem ich ein 60l Aquarium gestellt habe. Dort hab ich es ständig unter Beobachtung und Fließendes Wasser.

Nun hab ich mir eine Größere Menge Bestellt und hoffe das die sich genauso Verhalten.

Welche alternativen gibt es noch, die gegen Algen Helfen sollen?

Mfg
vann


----------



## pema (12. Apr. 2015)

Also: als erfolgreiche Konkurrenten gegen Algen habe ich bisher nur Krebsscheren erlebt.
Da wo meine Krebsscheren leben, ist es zumindest algenfreier als im restlichen Teich. Sie scheinen sehr viele Nährstoffe zu ziehen und werden - auf Grund ihrer Größe - nicht von Algen überwachsen.
Petra
Ansonsten: Algen sind auch Pflanzen.
petra


----------



## vann (12. Apr. 2015)

Mag ja sein das Algen Pflanzen sind.
Jedoch Produzieren die kein Sauerstoff, Sterben ab und Wachsen wieder...
Im Grunde benötigen die Algen Sauerstoff zum Wachsen und nehmen auch CO2 auf.
Ozon bringt auch nichs, UVC bringt bedingt was.
UVC würde das Wasser klar bekommen mit einen Nachteil, das sich Fadenalgen bilden und die sind deutlich Hartnäckiger als Schmier oder Schwebealgen.

Ansonsten fällt mir Absorber ein, die überschüssige Mineralien und Co. aufnehmen.
Vllt helfen auch Vorabscheider, wie ein Siebfilter oder ähnliches die diese Schmieralgen erst recht aus dem Wasser holen.
An die Mechanische entfernung ohne UVC hab ich bereits gedacht. Der Vorteil wäre, das die Entnomene Menge an Smieralgen oder Schwebealgen aus dem Teich täglich entnommen werden kann.

Momentan Padell ich mit einen kleinen Kescher  die Algen aus dem Teich. Zudem wird der Teich richtig durchgewüllt.
Zudem hab ich 1 Liter Milch rein gekippt, das Wasser wird Milchig und auf längerer Zeit Trüb, das Hemt somit die Algen im unteren bereich des teiches mit erfolg und es Bilden sich Schwebealgen.
Den 4 Kammer Filter reinige ich Wöchentlich zum mindest die Bürsten und die ersten beiden Kammer.
Die Pumpe sitzt jeden tag voller Algen Fest.
Aufgrund dessen hab ich nun den Vorfilter abgenommen, damit die Algen direkt in den Filter gelangen können. Eine Strömungspumpe von Tunze 5W mit 5000l/h sorgt zusätzlich für Sauerstoff und Strömung im Teich.
Auf die UVC hab ich bislang Verzichtet, da die Pflanzen erst Wachsen müssen um den Nähstoffgehalt im Gleichgewicht zu bringen.
Auf einen Flussregenerator hab ich bereits nachgedacht, mit einigen Rohren kann ich das sehr Schnell zusammenbauen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2015)

Hi Vann,



vann schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das Algen Pflanzen sind.
> Jedoch Produzieren die kein Sauerstoff, Sterben ab und Wachsen wieder...
> Im Grunde benötigen die Algen Sauerstoff zum Wachsen



so ganz stimmt das nicht.
Algen produzieren täglich durch ihre gewaltige Menge mehr Sauerstoff als alle weltweiten Wälder zusammen.
Und auch alle höheren Pflanzen verbrauchen des nachts in der Ruhephase bei den in ihnen ablaufenden Prozessen ebenfalls wieder einen Teil des produzierten Sauerstoff

MfG Frank


----------



## juerg_we (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Frank,
gott sei dank ist das so mit den algen,da bei mir noch kein filter,wegen umbau ,läuft ist mein wasser nur noch grün,und ich dachte dass ist gut so,
dann habe ich den beitrag von vann gelesen und schon war mir ein wenig komisch,ich habe auch __ quellmoos im teich,was es momentan macht weiss ich nicht
die sichttiefe ist momentan bei 0bis 10cm,aber im moment (im moment) stört mich das nicht so ,aber es soll sich natürlich wenn der filter läuft ändern.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2015)

vann schrieb:


> Welche alternativen gibt es noch, die gegen Algen Helfen sollen?
> 
> Mfg
> vann



Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum), __ Wasserpest (Elodea canadensis, Egeria densa), __ Krebsschere (Stratiodes aloides - die braucht aber unbedingt kalkfreies/sehr kalkarmes saures Wasser), Laichkräuter (Potamogeton),  Tausendblätter (Myriophyllum) - die sind in der Lage die Nährstoffe wie Algen über den gesamten Pflanzenkörper aufzunehmen

Schwimmpflanzen wie __ Wasserlinsen, Froschbiß, __ Wassersalat, __ Wasserhyazinte - die beschatten das Wasser und nehmen wie Unterwasserpflanzen die Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasserkörper

Schwimmblattpflanzen wie Seerosen, __ Teichrosen, __ Seekanne ect - das Schwimmlaub nimmt Algen das Licht (aber auch Unterwasserpflanzen)


MfG Frank[/QUOTE]


----------



## vann (12. Apr. 2015)

Das Problem bei Schwimmenden Pflanzen hast du bereits beschrieben.
Zu meinen Teich.
Das Hauptbecken mit Fisch ist 1,9m Tief, Hat eine Ei Form von 8m Länge und 5m Breite.
Das Becken an sich ist an der Ei spitze mit 2 Stufen mit jeweils 60cm tiefen abstand. Der Ei Fuß geht sehr Steil auf 1,9m runter.

Das Pflanzen Becken ist zwischen 40cm und 60cm tief und verläuft neben die Steilhängen die dann per Wasserfall ins Hauptbecken geleitet wird.
Eine Länge von 11m sind gegeben. Zusammen fasst das ganze um die 40000- 45000l.
Die Filteranlage ist für die meisten mehr als unter dimensioniert. Wobei ich sagen muss, das ich in den letzten Jahren Klares Wasser hatte und höchsten Fadenalgen hatte.
Mit Schwebe oder Schmieralgen hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie zu tuhn.
Letztes Jahr hab ich auch den Filter 2x gereinigt, da kein Bedarf bestand.
Eine UVC war nie in Betrieb.
Ein Ozongenerator aus China mit 300mg/h kommt im Filter zum Einsatz.
Der Eiweißabschäumer ist Marke Eigenbau und Funktioniert auch ohne Lufteinsatz.

Die Pumpe mit knap 10000l/h befindet sich im oberen viertel des Teiches und Saugt nur dort das Wasser an.
Ein fehler die meist viele machen ist die Pumpe auf den Grund hinzustellen.
Denn destso Höher das Wasser gepumpt wird, destso weniger fließt das Wasser zum Ausgang.
Eine gute alternative wäre hier eine Pumpenkammer die den Skimmer, Bodengrund gleichzeitig ansaugen.
Um den Wirkungsgrad der pumpe zu Verbessern hab ich Sie Oben hingestellt. Nun muss die Pumpe gute 95cm Pumpen, die das Wasser in meinen 4 Kammer Filter Pumpt.
Nach die Filterbürsten, Ozon, Biobälle, Röhrchen und Matten kommt der Eiweißabschäumer, dessen Wasser zum Pflanzenteich geleitet wird.
Die Strömungspumpe sorgt somit, das der ganze Dreck von unten nach Oben geströmt wird.

Große Zeolith Brocken, 25kg sind seid 3 Jahren im Einsatz und müssten demnächst Regeniert werden, da fehlt mir die Anleitung, wie ich Kochsalz am Besten Herstelln kann.
Die einen sagen 5% und wiederum 0,9%. Dann ist die Frage wie lange Zeolith in die Brühe verbleiben mag...

Im frühjahr hab ich den ganzen Pflanzenbereich gereinigt und aussortiert, hier wurden einige Wasserrosen entfern sowie der ganze Pflanzenmodder der sich innerhalb von 5 Jahren gesammelt hatte. Im Hauptbecken wurden die Fadenalgen Mechanisch entfernt und mit Hilfe einer Unterwasser Kamera den Boden durchstöbert ob hier Bedarf besteht. Der Bodengrund ist Spielsand und weist eine Dicke von 0,5cm auf. Hier wurde somit nichs gemacht, da alles ok schien, selbst beim Aufwühlen kahmen keine Gase oder ähnliches nach Oben.

Zum Besatz,
6 Koi, 18 Goldfische in Albino und Schwarz, 1 Schubunkin, 1 1m langer __ Sterlet und 8 Flußkarpfen.
Da es soviele geworden sind werde ich einige Verkaufen. Der Sterlet wird aufjedenfall Verkauft oder Verschenkt weil er viel zu Groß ist.


----------

